
Soylent kickstarts the summer with new Cafe line flavors - OberstKrueger
http://blog.soylent.com/post/162322724087/soylent-kickstarts-the-summer-with-new-cafe-line
======
brianwawok
Hey $4 what a deal.

Have some eggs and a piece of toast. Takes about 3 minutes to make and about
$0.25. No risk of strange contamination or weird chemicals.

